# I may be missing for a few days here!



## Wade E (Jan 29, 2007)

Having alot of trouble computerwise! My laptop has developed a Trojan
virus despite the fact I have Norton Antivirus so that computer is down
big time. Im trying to install the new 2007 Norton Internet security
into my PC in the meantime and it is giving me big balls. I think I
have a defective disc as I was on the phone with them on and off for 6
hours today trying to resolve this issue to no avail! Hope to see you
all sopon.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh no!!!!! 

You'd best not be away too long. You'll miss the sparkles!





Good luck!


----------



## smurfe (Jan 30, 2007)

Hope you get her figured out. I to used to use Norton and would get viruses. I switched to a free virus scanner that I downloaded a couple years ago and have yet to pick up anything yet. I was shocked to read in PC Magazine a couple years ago in a comparison study that there were a couple free virus programs available the scored higher in security than the big boys. 


I uninstalled McAffee from my wifes work computer as well when she got a worm on it. I use Avast virus scanner now. They have a free version for personal home users. Since you already have purchased your Norton it won't help you now but it is worth looking into in the future. 


Smurfe


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 30, 2007)

I also use Norton! Haven't had any trouble as of yet, about 6 years! But, have also thought about the free versions. Because of my long hours at work I do most of my shopping on line and do all my banking, credit cards etc on line. So, was afraid to try one of the free versions. But I also get tired of the yearly update for this $$$$ or $$$$ it can get costly! 


Wade hurry back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smurfe (Jan 30, 2007)

jsmahoney said:


> I also use Norton! Haven't had any trouble as of yet, about 6 years! But, have also thought about the free versions. Because of my long hours at work I do most of my shopping on line and do all my banking, credit cards etc on line. So, was afraid to try one of the free versions. But I also get tired of the yearly update for this $$$$ or $$$$ it can get costly!
> 
> 
> Wade hurry back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I was a die hard Norton user until I got a worm on my machine. I had to end up formatting my hard drive. I did some research on other scanners and found Avast. The home version is free to boot. It has won many awards on its performance. 


I have used it for 3 years now on all 8of my machines and not been infected once. I like how it automatically updates itself every day or the moment an update is released. A lot of people put down the free software. Avast is actually an anti virus you can buy. They just offer the home user version for free. 


AVG antivirus is a good free antivirus as well. I used it until I found Avast.


http://www.avast.com/eng/awards.html


Smurfe



*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 30, 2007)

Smurfe & Wade...I have been using AVG freeware...when I got a virus awhile back I had shut off the AntiVirus to install something else...the Trojan Virus took advantage and got through...

The AVG free version is going to expire soon, I was planing on getting a McAfee...But I can purchase it OnLine...

Smurfe...tell us a bit about the Avast program if you would please...


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 30, 2007)

Dude........


You only have one computer??????????


So stoneage............................ Sigh.................


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 30, 2007)

We too only have 1 computer. Less computers to keep clean!


----------



## pkcook (Jan 30, 2007)

Good luck Wade,


I have a corporate version of Norton I'm authorized to use and got a trojan virus a few months ago from my teenagers going on teen sites that Norton would not recognize. I ended up going to a freeware site and trying a freeware virus software package that took care of it ASAP. I deleted the software later and booted the teens off my system and I'm good now. Hope this works out for you.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jan 30, 2007)

"


We too only have 1 computer. Less computers to keep clean!"

No body told me I was suppossed to clean my computer, my keyboard is kinda gross..lol

I use avast and you must have a firewall to keep the trojans out,


----------



## Wade E (Jan 31, 2007)

I have three computers. One is my daughters which is not hooked up to
the DSL @ this moment because I dont feel like calling a third world
country to figure out how to get that computer hooked up to the
wireless router that used to be until I had a problem a while back. My
laptop, my primary computer that I use all the time is infected because
the subscription of norton ran out and I just didnt have the money at
that time to renew, now its unde going a whole new install of
everything. My desktop which is the MAIN computer put me and the Norton
techs through a total of 9 hours of on phone tech support to figure why
Norton Internet Security 2007 would not install. Turns out the brand
new disc I bought was missing a DLL file that was needed to run Live
update to complete the install. This is the 3rd time I have bought a
program from various companies that was missing a file to install.
Anyone else ever had such a problem or is this my ridiculous luck!


----------



## smurfe (Jan 31, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> Smurfe &amp; Wade...I have been using AVG freeware...when I got a virus awhile back I had shut off the AntiVirus to install something else...the Trojan Virus took advantage and got through...
> 
> The AVG free version is going to expire soon, I was planing on getting a McAfee...But I can purchase it OnLine...
> 
> Smurfe...tell us a bit about the Avast program if you would please...




Avast is another program like AVG. BTW, can't you just re register AVG and continue to use it? Avast is like that. It will expire in 18 months I believe. When it expires you simply re-register and they send you a new password. I have never once received any Spam from them. The program works great. Stinky says he uses it and has to run a firewall. I don't know about if that is needed or not. I do have the Firewall Windows XP has activatedand have never had a Trojan or anything get through undetected. They offer a scanner separate you can use if you feel your infected with a worm.


I do want to stress that I am not preaching this product over Norton orMcAfee. I am just saying I am a former user of both products which I paid for and paid to update annually and I got viruses.A couple so severe I had to format my machine. I could accept thisfro a free product i had downloaded but not a product I paid good money for. I use thefree versions of Avast on my personal machines anddid buy a 5 user issue for my work machines. So far, 3 years virus free.


http://www.avast.com


Smurfe


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds good smurfe...the AVG might want to sell a program now, it says my free one will expire in Feb...maybe just need to reinstall like you mentioned...will check out the Avast too...Thanks!


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 31, 2007)

wade said:


> I have three computers. One is my daughters which is not hooked up to the DSL @ this moment because I dont feel like calling a third world country to figure out how to get that computer hooked up to the wireless router that used to be until I had a problem a while back. My laptop, my primary computer that I use all the time is infected because the subscription of norton ran out and I just didnt have the money at that time to renew, now its unde going a whole new install of everything. My desktop which is the MAIN computer put me and the Norton techs through a total of 9 hours of on phone tech support to figure why Norton Internet Security 2007 would not install. Turns out the brand new disc I bought was missing a DLL file that was needed to run Live update to complete the install. This is the 3rd time I have bought a program from various companies that was missing a file to install. Anyone else ever had such a problem or is this my ridiculous luck!




wade I have used the Norton I'm guessing about 6 years, with no problems as of yet, (KNOCK ON WOOD)&lt; but have always downloaded it from the INTERNET. I liked the thought of having my own CD, but after the initial download, and being able to retrieve the download if ever neededfrom the INTERNET any time during that year,I've come to feel better about not having my own CD. 


Once during printing of ourphotos,the pictures kept coming out greenish, even after purchasing a new photo colorprint cartridge. Contacting the company of the printer and after several correlations, determined the printer was broken beyond repair. So, purchased another printer, placed the new photo color cartridge into the new printer and started the photo printing again. GREENISH pictures once again! Turned out not to be the printer at all, it was a faulty photo color cartridge. They replaced the cartridge. I now have two photo printers.


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 31, 2007)

smurfe said:


> jsmahoney said:
> 
> 
> > I also use Norton! Haven't had any trouble as of yet, about 6 years! But, have also thought about the free versions. Because of my long hours at work I do most of my shopping on line and do all my banking, credit cards etc on line. So, was afraid to try one of the free versions. But I also get tired of the yearly update for this $$$$ or $$$$ it can get costly!
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## kutya (Jan 31, 2007)

Wade: how's the computer problem going????


----------



## Wade E (Jan 31, 2007)

Finally back but have a lot of programs to reinstall as it was wiped
clean. Have to call gateway tomorrow and play around with them now as
my wirelss network is not secured because my internal wireless card
needs updated drivers. I have been dealing with techs fro Norton for 9
hours, Linksys for 3 today and gateway tommorow. But its working well
and have Norton going on all computers. The computer place I took it to
said that Nod32 is the best antivirus software there is. Never heard of
it, have any of you?


----------



## jsmahoney (Feb 1, 2007)

Nope! don't think I have heard of Nod32.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 1, 2007)

Remember...when you ask someones opinion..you are getting that persons personal opinion...

Here is a Site that compares them all...still don't know which one to try next...????

http://antivirus-software.6starrevi...d=anti virus&gclid=CNOKvejajYoCFQlQWAod2XLtoQ

Copy & Paste to your browser....


----------



## Wade E (Feb 1, 2007)

Pretty cool nw, finally all finished with this computer thank goodness.


----------



## smurfe (Feb 1, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> Remember...when you ask someones opinion..you are getting that persons personal opinion...
> 
> Here is a Site that compares them all...still don't know which one to try next...????
> 
> ...




You are correct, it is basically personal opinion. I just posted my opinion on the good service I have got from the product I use. I do tend to base my opinions on reviews from CNet and PC Magazine as I know these are trusted independentsources. Others, well you just don't know. 


Smurfe


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 6, 2007)

Bringing up this Post again....

Once again I downloaded the AVG Free Anti Virus software and once again it will expire in 30 days...which comes up in a couple days...wonder if they will get another newer version for people to try...? Looks like they are joining the 'Pay to Play' people.

So, I am am thinking of trying the AVAST Anti-Virus that Smurfe recommended and see how that one works out.




I heard about these programs on a radio talk show......the announcer recommended them...that might mean nothing.




He said that to make your computer run faster to try FoxFire Web Browser instead of Microsoft Internet explorer....Anyone tried that....








Also he said to have C-Cleaner...it's a simple free program that cleans the computer each time you use your Browser....Suppose to speed up your browsing...I have installed this...you can change the settings...It will clean out your files...like Temporary Internet Files, typed in Sites, History, Recycling Bin...etc...Cookies if you wish....I notice it cleans out my passwords on all my Sites...It is a pain to always type in your passwords on 
Sites like this and eBay, etc. Are cookies okay...








Also he mentioned Ad-Aware....I still am not sure what that does...it seems to scan your computer for problems and isolates them....anyone tried this program...





Just curious if these add-ons are worth using??? 

Looking for more opinions on these...


----------



## grapeman (Mar 6, 2007)

A lot of computer geeks like FoxFire saying it has better security than Internet Explorer. My 15 year old son uses it. After last week, I am not sure he will use it anymore. The FBI confiscated his computer saying he had accessed an inappropriate site. Because he was underage, we are hoping to get it back. So much for security using FoxFire!!!






I have used AVAST AV and it works fine. I currently use the Computer Associates programs. They don't take over your computer and slow it down like the Symantec products do.


I don't like the cleaner type products- they tend to clean out stuff you don't want cleaned out and leave the crap there.


Ad-Aware works well. There is a free home version. Keep it updated and run it about once a week. It cleans out the junk put there by some sites, but leaves your passwords and so on alone- a good product.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 6, 2007)

WOW!!!The FBI...that's something...you'd think they have better things to do than that.

I agree with the C-Cleaner....it really does sweep things away...it automatically cleaned out my recycling bin before I noticed I could change that setting...Sometimes I store stuff in there that I might want later....

As for the anti-Virus...too many to choose from.

Thanks for your input...words to remember.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2007)

If your going to buy a software I really looked into this recently
meaning that I checked out approx 15 different reviews and asked 3
coputer places and Bit Defender and Kaspersky Internet Suites were the
best. I did this research as after I fixed this last problem and bought
Norton Internet Security for 3 computers , the laptop I use most
received another Trojan Virus in which I had to redo my whole computer
again. I fouynd that my daughter was downloading music and opened a
file which contained this. While doing this research that I should have
done BEFORE I bought this lousy Norton program again, I found that
Norton is actually 1 of the worst but well known. It frequently lets
trojans through and slows your computer down the most, takes the
longest time to download and the longest time to scan the hard drive.
UGGGGG! They said that Kaspersky updates the most frequently out of any
software which means that it is more up to date then any other program.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh and by the way, I have Netscape, Firefox, and Internet Explorer on
all my computers as some do different things. I really like Netscape
but the only proble I have with that is when I go on my other forum,
sorry guys very infrequently, it doesnt download the page. I really
hate IE but if you want to upgrade your Microsoft products and view
some other various sites you sometimes need IE. I use Firefox and like
it very much but my wife hates it. As far as accessing inappropriate
sites Appleman, I dont think there is a browser that is fail safe! Just
stick with the one that works the best for you and monitor your
childrens internet more like I have to.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 6, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> Bringing up this Post again....
> 
> Once again I downloaded the AVG Free Anti Virus software and once again it will expire in 30 days...which comes up in a couple days...wonder if they will get another newer version for people to try...? Looks like they are joining the 'Pay to Play' people.
> 
> ...




Is that browser Fox Fire or Firefox? I use Firefox a lot, particularly if I boot my machine in Linux instead of Windows. It does work great on Windows as well.The security features of Firefox are more toward Phishing sites and Spyware as well as viruses. It won't hide you from inappropriate sites, rather it just helps keep bugs away. 


If all software would run on Linux I would dump Windows forever. I have never had a machine freeze or crash when booted into Linux. That is why most Internet servers use Linux instead of a Windows software. It has a great email program and Office program included (at least the distribution I have does) as well as hundreds of other programsand you can save the files in Microsoft Office formats so those that use Windows can view them and you can view Office files. There is another world outside Microsoft.


Lavasoft Ad aware is a very good ad ware/spy ware cleaner. Avast anti virus will pick up Mal ware files. To save my passwords I use a program called Roboform. One of the best pieces of software I ever bought. You can also use a free program called Billeo that will save passwords but isn't near as feature friendly as Roboform. If you clean your system, all your passwords are still there as the program saves them. The C-Cleaner program doesn't do anything over what is already installed in Windows XP Disk Clean Up does.


Smurfe


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Smurfe...lots of inormation there...*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------

